# [SOLVED] Critical: Screen went black after removing Nvidia driver



## FreddeN93 (Jun 5, 2012)

I performed regular Nvidia driver update by removing the installed drivers. When the display driver uninstalled the screen went black. I switched the VGA cable to the VGA port to the motherboard and the screen came back on with Nvidia asking me to restart like normal. And now my screen stays completely black. I have tried switching between the two video ports with both HDMI and VGA but the screen is dead with a constant "No Video Source" message across it.

It is critical as this is a work computer.

Edit: My computer also have motherboard VGA drivers installed and it is bothering my why it doesn't work to plug a video cable to the motherboard VGA/HDMI port.

Edit 2: The screen doesn't even show the boot screen or Windows 7 logo. And it won't boot into safe mode as the screen still goes black after pushing F8.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

When you install a video card in a computer, the card automatically disables your onboard VGA port. 
If you see the computers logo, or the POST black screen with the white lettering, then the card is still working, if it is totally black, then the card is unplugged, or disabled. 
If you can see something boot into Setup (Bios) and look for onboard VGA, make sure it is Disabled. See if there is any listing for the video card and if it is Disabled, using your Enter and arrow key, Enable it. 
The other alternative is to remove the video card and re-seat it. If this fails, remove the card and use the onboard VGA or HDMI port. Be sure after removing the card that it is Enabled in the Bios. Then uninstall the nVidia driver, and shut down the computer, put the card back in. When you Start the computer, it should load the default VGA driver for you card. you then can install the latest driver.


----------

